# Obedience Goldens Invited to Long Beach, CA



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OTCH MACH Tanbark's Who's The Boss UDX12 OM5 RA JH


Whee! That's a litter-brother to Quiz!  Way to go, Boss and owner Dave Gannon!

(Kay - this dog is not yet 6 and is an OTCH, MACH and UDX *TWELVE* Holy cow!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I received this from a friend today about Long Beach and why Eukanuba should not be putting a single dime into their economy (I know it's moving back to Tampa in a year or two, but this is of interest anyway)
"....Okay folks... read on and be amazed on what they slipped by in the Long Beach, 
CA municipal codes that I have not EVER READ about in the local papers. I went 
into the shelter to renew my boy's license, picked up a flyer that peaked my 
interest when it said "Breeders Permit". Here is what I discovered when I went 
to the website. I HAD NO IDEA that you had to have a "PERMIT" to breed ONE 
LITTER per year of your wonderful dog (show dog or "pet"). Check out the 
restrictions for those adopting out rescue dogs too... if you don't have the 
right Rescue Club affiliations. Check it out! PETA and HSUSA are alive and 
well in Long Beach, California!! Watch out....
sk

0A6.16.080 Breeding prohibited.
No person, as principal, agent, employee or otherwise, shall breed any dog, cat 
or other animal at any place within the city, except as provided in Section 
6.16.190 of this chapter. "Breeding" shall be deemed to have occurred upon the 
production of offspring, whether such offspring result from sexual activity or 
artificial insemination, and whether such sexual activity was intentional or the 
result of improper confinement.
(ORD-09-0022, § 5, 2009)

6.16.085 Unaltered cats prohibited.
No person responsible for a cat over the age of four (4) months shall allow such 
cat to remain unaltered, unless the cat is certified by a licensed veterinarian 
as not being suitable for spaying or neutering due to health reasons.
(ORD-09-0022, § 5, 2009)6.16.190 Restricted dog breeding and dog and cat 
transfer.
A. No person, as principal, agent, employee or otherwise, shall establish or 
maintain any dog kennel for breeding purposes, keep any dog for breeding 
purposes, or breed any dog which is owned, harbored or kept within the city, 
without first applying to and receiving a breeding permit to do so from the 
department of health and human services, animal control division. "Breeding" 
shall be deemed to have occurred upon the production of a litter, whether such 
litter results from sexual activity or artificial insemination, and whether such 
sexual activity was intentional or the result of improper confinement.
B. The application for a breeding permit shall be filed by all of the persons 
responsible for both dogs to be bred, including persons who may reside outside 
of the city, and shall contain such information as is requested by the city, 
including without limitation the following:
1. A complete description of the nature and extent of the breeding to be 
conducted and for which application is made, including the breed of dogs 
proposed to be bred;
2. The address of the location at which breeding will occur and, if different 
from the breeding address, the address of the location at which the litter shall 
be whelped;
3. The name and address of the applicant(s);
4. A statement by the applicant(s) stating that each applicant(s) owns either 
of the dogs to be bred and that there are no other owners;
5. A statement by the applicant(s) stating that at least one (1) of the litter 
is intended to be offered for sale;
6. Evidence that the dogs to be bred do not have the same sire or dam;
7. Evidence that the dam to be bred is at least two (2) years old and not 
older than seven (7) years old;
8. A copy of a valid certificate of health for the dam;
9. Evidence that both dogs to be bred have electronic animal identification 
devices implanted;
10. Written authorization to breed and/or whelp from the owner(s) of the 
properties at which the dogs will be bred and/or whelped, if such owners are not 
the applicant(s);
11. A statement by the applicant(s) stating that the applicant(s) 
have 
reviewed and will comply with all applicable rules and regulations regarding 
breeding and keeping animals on private property;
12. Such other information as may be required by the director, consistent with 
the purposes of this chapter, this Code and applicable law.
C. The chief of police and/or director shall conduct a background check of any 
applicant(s) for a breeding permit. The city shall not issue a breeding permit 
to any applicant for whom the chief of police or director determines the 
background to be unacceptable. Breeding permits shall not be issued to 
applicant(s) who are under the age of eighteen (18), or who have violated this 
section, Sections 6.16.080, 6.16.110, and/or 21.51.210 of this Code, or any of 
Sections 596 through 599 of the California Penal Code, or to persons responsible 
for dogs which have been declared vicious under Section 6.16.250 of this chapter 
or otherwise have previously bitten any person, or to persons responsible for 
any breed of dog which is disproportionately responsible for dog bite complaints 
within the city, or to persons responsible for any breed of dog which is 
disproportionately euthanized within the city. Breeding permits shall not be 
issued for the purposes of breeding any dog breeds that are not recognized by the American Kennel Club (or any other organization determined by the director to be a generally recognized leading national breeding organization) and shall not be issued for the purpose of mixing breeds.
D. Prior to processing the application, the director shall receive the 
required breeding permit application fee, and such application fee shall be 
nonrefundable. The breeding permit application fee shall be determined by the 
city council by resolution. After processing the application but prior to 
issuing a breeding permit, the director shall receive the required breeding 
permit fee, and such permit fee shall be nonrefundable. The breeding permit fee 
shall be determined by the city council by resolution. The following dogs are 
exempt from both the application fee and breeding permit fee requirements but 
are subject to the other requirements of this section to the extent such 
requirements do not conflict with state or federal law:
1. Dogs documented as having been appropriately trained and actively used by 
law enforcement agencies for law enforcement or rescue activities, the offspring 
of which are to be used for the same purposes.
2. Dogs documented as guide, signal or service dogs pursuant to the California 
Penal Code or the California Business and Professions Code, the offspring of 
which are to be used for the same purposes.
E. The breeding permit shall be valid for one (1) year and shall not be 
transferable or assignable from one (1) person or entity to another or from one 
(1) household to another household, and only one (1) breeding permit shall be 
issued per year, per household, regardless of how many dogs or persons may 
reside in such household.
F. Once permitted20by the city, the breeding permittee shall comply with each 
of the following operating restrictions:
1. Only one (1) litter per year, per dog per household may be whelped.
2. Proper shelter shall be provided for all dogs and litters. "Proper shelter" 
shall be defined as an enclosure with four (4) walls, a roof and a raised floor 
which adequately protects from exposure to cold, heat and water, and which gives 
access to an enclosed yard or other open outdoor space.
3. Clean and reasonably temperate water shall be provided to all dogs at all 
times.
4. Nutritious food sufficient to properly nourish the dame and her litter 
shall be provided.
5. Dogs' living quarters and yards shall be properly maintained at all times, 
including without limitation, removal of feces and urine to prevent odors from 
entering surrounding areas.
6. Dogs shall be kept in a manner which prevents barking from disturbing 
occupants or users of surrounding areas.
7. Births shall be reported to the director within ten (10) days of their 
occurrence.
8. No offspring shall be sold or otherwise transferred, whether for 
compensation or otherwise, until it has reached the age of eight (8) weeks, has 
been immunized against common diseases and has been issued a certificate of 
health.
9. All offspring must have an electronic animal identification device 
implanted before the age of eight (8) weeks.
G. No person shall sell or transfer, for compensation or otherwise, any dog or =0
Acat within the city, without first applying to and receiving a transfer permit 
to do so from the department of health and human services, animal care services 
bureau. Persons responsible for a dog who have received a breeding permit under 
this section shall not be required to apply for a transfer permit under this 
section. One (1) transfer permit shall be issued per litter, unless the 
applicant for a transfer permit operates a pet store or is a validly 
incorporated Section 501(c)(3) animal rescue organization, in which case the 
transfer permit shall be issued annually.
H. The application for a transfer permit shall be filed by all of the persons 
responsible for the dogs or cats to be transferred, and shall contain such 
information as is requested by the city, including without limitation the 
following:
1. The name and address of the breeder(s) of the dogs or cats to be 
transferred or offered for transfer, or if unknown, evidence that the applicant 
is a validly incorporated Section 501(c)(3) animal rescue organization;
2. The address of the location at which the dog or cat litter was whelped, or 
if unknown, evidence that the applicant is a validly incorporated Section 
501(c)(3) animal rescue organization;
3. Such other information as may be required by the director consistent with 
the purposes of this chapter, this Code and applicable law.
I. Prior to processing the application, the director shall receive the 
required transfer permit application fee, and such=2
0application fee shall be 
nonrefundable. The transfer permit application fee shall be determined by the 
city council by resolution. After processing the application but prior to 
issuing a transfer permit, the director shall receive the required transfer 
permit fee, and such permit fee shall be nonrefundable. The transfer permit fee 
shall be determined by the city council by resolution. The following dogs and/or 
applicant(s) are exempt from both the application fee and transfer permit fee 
requirements but are subject to the other requirements of this section to the 
extent such requirements do not conflict with state or federal law:
1. Dogs documented as having been appropriately trained and actively used by 
law enforcement agencies for law enforcement or rescue activities, the offspring 
of which are to be used for the same purposes;
2. Dogs documented as guide, signal or service dogs pursuant to the California 
Penal Code or the California Business and Professions Code;
3. Validly incorporated Section 501(c)(3) animal rescue organizations.
J. The following provisions shall apply to the sale, adoption or other 
transfer of dogs and cats, whether or not a transfer permit is required under 
this section:
1. Any person who offers or provides any dog or cat for sale or transfer, 
whether for compensation or otherwise, shall disclose to the transferee in 
writing, information regarding the dog's or cat's immunization history and the 
license and permit requirements of the city applicable=2
0to the transferred 
animal.
2. No person shall sell or otherwise transfer any dog without such dog having 
an electronic animal identification device implanted, which such device shall 
identify the breeding permit number under which the dog was bred or the transfer 
permit number, as applicable, and a description of the transferred dog including 
the breed, gender, color and age.
3. No person shall see or otherwise transfer any dog or cat without reporting 
the name, address and phone number of the transferee to the director within ten 
(10) business days of the transfer.
4. Any advertisement to the public regarding the availability of any dog which 
was bred within the city for sale or transfer, whether for compensation or 
otherwise, shall prominently display the breeding permit number.
5. Any advertisement to the public regarding the availability of any dog or 
cat for sale or transfer, which was bred outside the city, whether for 
compensation or otherwise, shall prominently display the transfer permit number.
6. No person shall give away any dog or cat as a prize or as an inducement to 
enter into any contest, lottery, drawing, auction, game or competition.
7. No person shall give away any dog or cat as an inducement to enter a place 
of business, or to enter into a business arrangement.
8. No person shall sell, barter, exchange or offer for adoption, whether for 
compensation or otherwise, any dog or cat to any minor under the age of eighteen 
(18).=0
A9. Proper shelter shall be provided for all dogs and cats to be transferred.
10. Clean and reasonably temperate water shall be provided to all dogs and 
cats at all times.
11. Nutritious food sufficient to properly nourish the dog or cat shall be 
provided.
12. Dogs' and cats' living quarters and yards shall be properly maintained at 
all times, including without limitation, removal of feces and urine to prevent 
odors from entering surrounding areas.
13. Dogs shall be kept in a manner which prevents barking from disturbing 
occupants or users of surrounding areas.
14. A valid business license shall be required for all transfers made for 
compensation.
K. Employees of the animal care services bureau shall have the right to 
inspect, on more than one (1) occasion, the property of any permittee used for 
breeding, whelping or holding any animals during reasonable hours and without 
advance notice.
L. Failure of any person to comply with all terms and conditions of the 
breeding permit or the transfer permit and applicable law shall be grounds for 
the revocation or suspension of such breeding permit or transfer permit and 
shall be grounds for denial of future breeding and/or transfer permits.
M. Possession of a valid breeding or transfer permit under this chapter does 
not entitle the permittee to engage in an activity which is otherwise prohibited 
by law.
(ORD-09-0022, § 5, 2009)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

'Kay. Some of the provisions are along the lines of what would be helpful... but really... the whole thing is laughable b/c A. the people that it should largely target will ignore it (really, I think EVERYONE will ignore it) and B. the City lacks the resources to enforce it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BTW - don't want to hijack the thread that should prolly be about congratulating the dogs who were invited... so if this turns into a discussion on the breeding legislation, maybe we should make it its own thread?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ya know, I thought that after I posted it, and I apologize. 



FlyingQuizini said:


> BTW - don't want to hijack the thread that should prolly be about congratulating the dogs who were invited... so if this turns into a discussion on the breeding legislation, maybe we should make it its own thread?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, Barb, do we know if Bouncer and Lynn are going? And I thought Ranger and Lynn were invited too.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We show with Dave Gannon and Boss a lot. Great dog with a lot of energy and happy attitude. Very nice handler too, always standing outside the ring to congratulate everyone (except in his own classes, where he's congratulating everyone else from his placement area!) They're training field work now and I have no doubt they'll be adding a MH someday.

When I was looking for a puppy one of the things I told the breeders was that I didn't just want a dog capable of an OTCH, I wanted a dog that was capable of campaigning to a national ranking and being invited to Invitationals. I've got the puppy, now I've got a lot of work to do to hold up my end of the deal!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sorely tempted by Finn, Gus, and Ajax's breeder's upcoming litter with OTCH High Times Wild Turkey UDX5 OM3 SH !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know much about Dal Rhe at all , but they certainly train/own/breed some talented working goldens who pop up in some huge venues . . .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, Bouncer isn't going (OTCH Sunfire's Bar-Room Bouncer). Don't know about Ranger, he's not on the list there but I thought they invited the top 25 dogs?
I'm surprised that OTCH High Times What a Hoot MH UDX12 MX MXJ (Bridget's dog) isn't on the list. I believe he's the sire of Cris and Jim's dog, OTCH High Times Wild Turkey, BTW.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've heard great things about Tommy (High Times Wild Turkey), and I know there's someone about an hour from me that has a Tommy kid they got for agility.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> No, Bouncer isn't going (OTCH Sunfire's Bar-Room Bouncer). Don't know about Ranger, he's not on the list there but I thought they invited the top 25 dogs?
> I'm surprised that OTCH High Times What a Hoot MH UDX12 MX MXJ (Bridget's dog) isn't on the list. I believe he's the sire of Cris and Jim's dog, OTCH High Times Wild Turkey, BTW.


Soupy (OTCH High Times Belvedere's Duck Soup UDX14 MH *** MX ,MXJ ,OD ) is Tommy's (Wild Turkey) Dam. I'm surprised Soupy isn't on that list. Tommy's Sire is Canyon ( Timberee At Monument Canyon CDX MH** WCX OS ). 

Bouy ( OTCH U-CD High Times Ris'n Above the Tide UDX2, OM2, RE, OBHF, CGC ) who is also on that list, and Tommy are from the same litter.

I have a deposit on a puppy that is a "Tommy Boy" puppy. I'm so excited. I think Tommy is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't think that looked like enough goldens, so I went to the AKC site to check it out. The list on the OP is actually those goldens who are currently ranked at the top for 2010 Invitationals. These are the dogs that made it for 2009:OTCH Breakwater Ice Skater UDX38 JH OTCH Dal-Rhe's Sunfire Titanium UDX3 OM3 RAE NJP NOC OTCH Dd's Dreams Do Come True VCD1 UDX10 OM3 RE TDX JH OTCH Dogwoods Talkin Ginny Anything Goes UDX6 OM4 OTCH First String's Liv'n On The Edge UDX17 OM2 NA NAJ OTCH Goldseekers Gamblin Man UDX OM2 OTCH Half Moon TealOak's Hot Tomato UDX3 OM2 OTCH High Times Belvedere's Duck Soup UDX15 MH MX MXJ OTCH High Times Just Wing'N It UDX2 OM2 RAE JH OTCH High Times Ris'N Above The Tide UDX3 OM3 RE OTCH High Times Tailor Made UDX2 OM2 OTCH High Times Wild Turkey UDX4 OM2 SH OTCH Morninglo's Idaho Lotta Luv UDX OM1 RN AX AXJ OTCH Northwood Merry Moonsprite UDX2 OM3 RE TDX OTCH Sunfire's Bar-Room Bouncer UDX6 OM4 RN OTCH Sunfire's Clean Sweep UDX16 OM1 JH OTCH Sunfire's Code Red UDX5 OM2 OTCH Sunsplash No Free Time UDX7 OM2 RE OA OAJ NAP NJP OTCH Tanbark's Hot Potato UDX3 OM2 OTCH Tanbark's Just A Tad UDX11 OTCH MACH Tanbark's Who's The Boss UDX11 OM4 RA JH OTCH Topbrass Key UDX3 OM3


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Timberee At Monument Canyon CDX MH** WCX OS
*x*
*OTCH High Times Belvedere's Duck Soup UDX15 MH MX MXJ *
*=*
*OTCH High Times Just Wing'N It UDX2 OM2 RAE JH *
*OTCH High Times Ris'N Above The Tide UDX3 OM3 RE *
*OTCH High Times Tailor Made UDX2 OM2 *
*OTCH High Times Wild Turkey UDX4 OM2 SH* 

These 4 are all littermates. Pretty amazing when you think 4 of the 7 from that litter are invited to this with their mom, Soupy.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am sorely tempted by Finn, Gus, and Ajax's breeder's upcoming litter with OTCH High Times Wild Turkey UDX5 OM3 SH !


Tommy is BEAUTIFUL. Can you post a k9data link to the dam of this litter?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

<<OTCH Morninglo's Idaho Lotta Luv UDX OM1 RN AX AXJ>>

Oh yay! Tater is Hank's Oriana's uncle (aka Fisher's brother in law


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be cheering on Dave Gannon and the Boss-Man! 

They are an amazing team I have the privilege of knowing!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am sorely tempted by Finn, Gus, and Ajax's breeder's upcoming litter with OTCH High Times Wild Turkey UDX5 OM3 SH !


Quiz's breeder has a Tommy litter on the ground right now... I like the mom, too. But alas, I'd be the "Crazy Dog Lady" to add a 3rd dog in my little apartment! Maybe in a couple years....


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

That Tommy/Sprite litter at Tanbarks looks very impressive!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> I will be cheering on Dave Gannon and the Boss-Man!
> 
> They are an amazing team I have the privilege of knowing!


We were able to meet Dave and Skater and see them at several of the Dallas shows. I was star struck. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

What's amazing is Dave retired SKater after the Invitationals last year, so was only competing for half the qualification period, but still managed to qualify for this year's Invitationals. Sadly Skater went to the bridge this summer.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Skater was an amazing dog. So different from Boss, but a very neat dog.  I know Dave misses Skate dearly.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know Dave is having a blast with Boss. He's currently looking for a new puppy, and said what he'd like is a clone of Boss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> What's amazing is Dave retired SKater after the Invitationals last year, so was only competing for half the qualification period, but still managed to qualify for this year's Invitationals. Sadly Skater went to the bridge this summer.


I didn't know that. So sad. We saw him (if I remember right) the summer before at the Dallas show.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations to all of the High Times and Tanbark dogs that are going! Dave Gannon is a wonderful man and I hope his dog Boss does really well! We are big fans of them over here! I wish I could go and watch this year, because my friend got invited to do Juniors over there...I would love to be lucky to go while I'm still a teenager! =[


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey, would any of you who personally know Dave mention to him that a litter brother to Boss lives in the area. I'd love to meet them! Feel free to pass along my email address:

StephanieColman (at) sbcglobal (dot) net.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hey, would any of you who personally know Dave mention to him that a litter brother to Boss lives in the area. I'd love to meet them! Feel free to pass along my email address:
> 
> StephanieColman (at) sbcglobal (dot) net.


Steph.... I don't know Dave personally. Just met him thru a mutual friend introducing us at a show. But I do hope you can meet him.  He was just SO nice and genuine and I'm sure you would instantly have a new friend.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Dal-Rhe boy*

Hello I own Titan and am new to the forum. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Titan1 said:


> Hello I own Titan and am new to the forum. Thanks for the kind words.


Welcome to the forum. We're so glad to have you. I might suggest posting in the Introduction section because I know there are LOTS of people who would like to welcome and get to know you.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Welcome to the forum. We're so glad to have you. I might suggest posting in the Introduction section because I know there are LOTS of people who would like to welcome and get to know you.


Yes, please post an intro and post pics!! OH and welcome!!


----------

